# Cheap alternative to vertical jigs for Amberjacks



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Besides making your own vertical jigs, I have recently started using the cheapo $1.50 unrigged squid skirts you can find at most tackle stores. Take an appropriate sized egg sinker (6 or 8 ounce), put a little lube of some sort on it, and push it inside the squid head. Next, I just take some 100 lb mono and run through it, put a swivel on one end and a glow bead stopper, and a solid ring. Tie the other end of the mono to the solid ring and you have a guaranteed AJ killer! Just put an assist hook on the solid ring and you are good to go. The whole set up costs about 3 bucks.

Last time I used these I could not even get one to the bottom before they got smashed. If you do get to bottom, reel fast or jig it like a jig and you will get hits. I have caught tuna and hoss snapper on these too. Cheap and deadly!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! I'm gonna have to try these.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That looks like a homemade lure to me!


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*Squid jigs*

I got something like that up in Jersey last year and have been killin the snapper and grouper with them ever since,Just mine are a little smaller 3 to 4 ounce and a solid wire through the body and a swinging circle hook at the bottom about four inches altogether ...try yellow and blue milar.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gonna have to try it. thanks for the tip.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good, gonna hv to give this one a try. :thumbup:
I use something alike with the smallest assist hooks and have great success with trigger fish. I tether 2 small assist hooks and often catch 2 triggers per drop.

Jimmy


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

jjam, show us your rig will ya?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You talking about these Jimmy?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We were talking about making something like this the other day except bigger - like using a marlin lure sized plastic skirt.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. I have to try it sometime. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

used to do it all the time! works great. you can always put a little squid on the hook if u need some extra stank


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I was making the squid lures like that 25 years ago.


----------

